# That's Why The Cookie Crumbled....



## Firemajic (Feb 22, 2018)

_*You offer me cookies and milk
to sip while your sharp teeth strip
innocence from my small spine
as you dine on my taboo crumbs
and lick your fingers to the bone
of abomination
I look away from your gaze
a small concession of submission
to an apex pedophile

You cannot disguise a predatory grin
as your lips harden around the edges
of humiliation adorning my eyelashes
fake compassion is acid
poured on open wounds
silently I study my patchwork scars
made by your "good intentions"
and sip spoiled milk washing down bitter
bile that crumbles my chocolate chip
cookie dreams...
*_


----------



## CrimsonAngel223 (Feb 22, 2018)

OOooh! So dreamy! Very good, last line was intriguing.


----------



## ArianSpirit (Feb 22, 2018)

*You offer me cookies and milk (*me* remove to make a powerful opening)
to sip while your sharp teeth strip (*your* remove maybe?)
innocence from my small spine
as you dine on my taboo crumbs (*as* *my* remove you established yourself and the offender)
and lick your fingers to the bone
of abomination
I look away from your gaze
a small concession of submission
to an apex pedophile

You cannot disguise a predatory grin
as your lips harden around the edges (*as* and *around* maybe remove?)
of humiliation adorning my eyelashes (-something feels off here JMO no real suggestion though)
fake compassion is acid
poured on open wounds
silently I study my patchwork scars (*my* maybe remove?)
made by your "good intentions"
and sip spoiled milk washing down bitter (*spoiled milk washes bitter bile* word change)
bile that crumbles my chocolate chip (*crumbling my chocolate chip cookie dreams*)
cookie dreams...*

*This sounds kind of personal, Fire*
*As always disregard anything you feel does not help your poem.*

*Just my thoughts for what it is worth. This piece tears at the heartstrings.

~A*


----------



## RHPeat (Feb 22, 2018)

Fire

This is one kick ass poem's on pedophiles. The hidden monsters of society that prey on the young. They destroy young people's lives, and leave them with permanent scars. The victims have to live the rest of their lives with their agony. It affects everything they do because their trusts have been broken to leave them to remain damaged in all relationships in their future. For them to survive their personal holocaust is the greatest will on earth. The problem is they, pedophiles,  don't serve enough time in jail when their finally caught. They get out and do the same thing to another child, or it is kept quiet by a family that hides their depraved desires. Burning at the stake sounds justified in some cases. It will never happen however. But your poem makes me feel good to say it; due to the many things that are happening in the world today concerning the abduction of children (boys and girls) into the underground sex marketplace. It has become a worldwide atrocity that needs to be dealt with in all countries. This needs to be published as a public outcry for all those children that have suffered so greatly. A personal thanks from me, for all of the children of the world on your behalf. My only suggestion would be to make it known that there are many more suffering in silence. How many others has this same perpetrator damaged; that's the bigger question? 

a poet friend
RH Peat


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 22, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> _*
> 
> You offer cookies and milk
> to sip while your sharp teeth strip
> ...





ArianSpirit said:


> *You offer me cookies and milk (*me* remove to make a powerful opening)
> to sip while your sharp teeth strip (*your* remove maybe?)
> innocence from my small spine
> as you dine on my taboo crumbs (*as* *my* remove you established yourself and the offender)
> ...



Thank you so much, I made the suggested changes, sometime one is too close to the message and cannot see the complete picture  I appreciate your comments and feedback....


----------



## ArianSpirit (Feb 22, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> Thank you so much, I made the suggested changes, sometime one is too close to the message and cannot see the complete picture  I appreciate your comments and feedback....



Yes sometimes one is too close to the message and I totally understand that. Glad I could have a positive input for YOU for a change 

~A


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 22, 2018)

RHPeat said:


> Fire
> 
> This is one kick ass poem's on pedophiles. The hidden monsters of society that prey on the young. They destroy young people's lives, and leave them with permanent scars. The victims have to live the rest of their lives with their agony. It affects everything they do because their trusts have been broken to leave them to remain damaged in all relationships in their future. For them to survive their personal holocaust is the greatest will on earth. The problem is they, pedophiles,  don't serve enough time in jail when their finally caught. They get out and do the same thing to another child, or it is kept quiet by a family that hides their depraved desires. Burning at the stake sounds justified in some cases. It will never happen however. But your poem makes me feel good to say it; due to the many things that are happening in the world today concerning the abduction of children (boys and girls) into the underground sex marketplace. It has become a worldwide atrocity that needs to be dealt with in all countries. This needs to be published as a public outcry for all those children that have suffered so greatly. A personal thanks from me, for all of the children of the world on your behalf. My only suggestion would be to make it known that there are many more suffering in silence. ***How many others has this same perpetrator damaged; that's the bigger question? **
> 
> ...




Thank you for your compassionate words.... for many years I was forced into silence.... Unfortunately I have waged a life long war to protect others from this abuser.... but the wall of protection around him is strong.... I appreciate your comments... the world is not kind to children....


----------



## RHPeat (Feb 22, 2018)

Fire 

Keep it up, you're doing the right thing after reading your statement. 

I almost think the poem could close like this:

_*spoiled milk washes bitter bile
crumbling my chocolate chip
cookie dreams...
like so many other's dreams. *_


----------



## Pelwrath (Feb 22, 2018)

I hope this wasn't painful to write, it was beautiful to read. The message provided and the words used to deliver it. Thank you for sharing and fighting.


----------



## Darren White (Feb 23, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> Thank you for your compassionate words.... for many years I was forced into silence.... Unfortunately I have waged a life long war to protect others from this abuser.... but the wall of protection around him is strong.... I appreciate your comments... the world is not kind to children....



RH Peat is right.

Great poem Fire,
It's about time we speak up, I do too.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 23, 2018)

Pelwrath said:


> I hope this wasn't painful to write, it was beautiful to read. The message provided and the words used to deliver it. Thank you for sharing and fighting.




No, it is no longer painful to write about abuse, keeping silent is NOT an option.... what is painful is to realize I did not have the support of my family ... in my world, it is taboo to speak of incest and abuse, because it "Brings shame on the family name".... the abused is often shunned, ostracized and cut off from the "family".. so to write, is NOT painful... it is freedom... thank you for your comments...


[QUOTE=Darren White;
RH Peat is right.

Great poem Fire,
It's about time we speak up, I do too.


Thank you, Darren... one voice is not very loud... but many voices raised in protest can be heard... hopefully..


----------



## midnightpoet (Feb 23, 2018)

Fire, great job on a subject that is totally disgusting.  I'm wondering if the line "to an apex pedophile" were deleted would it make the poem stronger or weaker?  Just a thought, the poem to me is damn strong (and obvious) without it.  I'm not sure myself.  In any case your inner strength comes through.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 23, 2018)

midnightpoet said:


> Fire, great job on a subject that is totally disgusting.  I'm wondering if the line "to an apex pedophile" were deleted would it make the poem stronger or weaker?  Just a thought, the poem to me is damn strong (and obvious) without it.  I'm not sure myself.  In any case your inner strength comes through.




Dear Midnight... I was uncertain about adding " apex pedophile"..... if it is not needed, I would love to remove it... thank you for your kind comments and feedback, I appreciate it so much....


----------



## Nellie (Feb 23, 2018)

Great to see you writing again, Firemajic. As said, this IS a subject that needs to be brought to light and you have done an admiral thing here by speaking up in such a way. I think the 2nd one speaks volumes. Thanks for speaking for those who cannot...........


----------



## TL Murphy (Feb 23, 2018)

Good stuff, Fire. You should definately send this one out and keep sending it til it gets published.  A couple of suggestions below, take them or leave them:




Firemajic said:


> _*You offer me cookies and milk
> to sip while your sharp teeth strip  Good internal rhyme
> innocence from my small spine
> as you dine on my taboo crumbs
> ...


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 23, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> _*
> 
> You offer cookies and milk
> to sip while your sharp teeth strip
> ...






ArianSpirit said:


> *You offer me cookies and milk (*me* remove to make a powerful opening)
> to sip while your sharp teeth strip (*your* remove maybe?)
> innocence from my small spine
> as you dine on my taboo crumbs (*as* *my* remove you established yourself and the offender)
> ...





TL Murphy said:


> Good stuff, Fire. You should definately send this one out and keep sending it til it gets published.  A couple of suggestions below, take them or leave them:




TL... I think I made all of your suggested changes, thank you so much for your insight and kind comments... they are appreciated...

Nellie, thank you for reading and commenting....


----------



## sas (Feb 23, 2018)

Fire, so glad you wrote.

My granddaughters' University of Michigan specialist in Rheumatology was arrested this month as pedophile with his patients and on inter-net. No shit. First complaints came in 2006! University sent him to class on "boundaries". Really?  Luckily, my daughter, their mother, never left him alone with them. The only upside is that my granddaughters were given the newspaper to read about him. An eye opener. Both were shocked. They always roll their eyes when I have warned them (they say too much) about this. Some know my background as court investigator of juvenile abuse, including sexual, in my early career. For gawd's sake, people, bring this up with your young family members. Never too young to talk about this danger. These creeps count upon your embarrassment.  And...watch your neighbors & friends. Bet someone knew something!


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks for reading and commenting, sas... I will never understand the mentality that makes people circle the wagons to protect the pedophile/ pervert... what about the children terrorized into silence, shamed into compliance...all to protect the predator...


----------



## Darren White (Feb 23, 2018)

My psychiatrist says, every time you open your mouth you gain power, and you take away power from your predator. The more often you speak the smaller they get.


----------



## Namyh (Feb 23, 2018)

Firemajic - Whoa! This one grabs you by the gut and it's a gem that won't let go, quite unique in its portrayal of the human animals we live with. Thanks for sharing this Firemajic. Namyh


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 23, 2018)

Namyh said:


> Firemajic - Whoa! This one grabs you by the gut and it's a gem that won't let go, quite unique in its portrayal of the human animals we live with. Thanks for sharing this Firemajic. Namyh




Thank you so much for reading this poem, Namyh.... your comments mean a lot to me...

Thanks to all who read and "liked" "That's Why The Cookie Crumbled"..... For all the innocent one's, who suffer in silence... this poem is for you.. To those who suspect a child may be in danger... be a hero... speak....


----------



## SilverMoon (Feb 23, 2018)

> Originally Posted by *FireMajic *No, it is no longer painful to write about abuse, keeping silent is NOT an option.... what is painful is to realize I did not have the support of my family ... in my world, it is taboo to speak of incest and abuse, because it "Brings shame on the family name".... the abused is often shunned, ostracized and cut off from the "family".. so to write, is NOT painful... it is freedom... thank you for your comments...



Fire, you know I agree...there is much freedom gotten when writing about the Monster, abuse multiplied.  We are adults now and can freely and loudly speak - unlike when we were children, mute with fear. If this isn't freedom, I don't know what is? 

Your title *"That's Why The Cookie Crumbled"* is nothing short of brilliant, eluding to the child and the of shattering of mind. 

Thank you, once again. As always you inspire me, one of many cookies.


----------



## jenthepen (Feb 24, 2018)

As you must know by now, I'm always in awe of the way you can use your poetic skill to make others not simply understand the pain, isolation, helplessness and humiliation of every young victim but actually feel all those emotions through your words.

Paedophilia is such an embodied problem in society and the only way to fight it is to encourage and empower all right-minded people to be vigilant and fearless in rooting it out and dealing with it. Sometimes, as you experienced, shame, fear and embarrassment seem to hold back potential saviours as much as the victims and we need a shift in social values to recognise our collective responsibility towards innocents that have no power to help themselves. Your poems and the voices of survivors of this terrible crime against humanity are opening up this dark underbelly to the healing light of public view and justice. We all need to listen and join this fight for the sake of children everywhere.

Thank you and all others who have found the courage to speak out.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 24, 2018)

SilverMoon said:


> Fire, you know I agree...there is much freedom gotten when writing about the Monster, abuse multiplied.  We are adults now and can freely and loudly speak - unlike when we were children, mute with fear. If this isn't freedom, I don't know what is?
> 
> Your title *"That's Why The Cookie Crumbled"* is nothing short of brilliant, eluding to the child and the of shattering of mind.
> 
> Thank you, once again. As always you inspire me, one of many cookies.





jenthepen said:


> As you must know by now, I'm always in awe of the way you can use your poetic skill to make others not simply understand the pain, isolation, helplessness and humiliation of every young victim but actually feel all those emotions through your words.
> 
> Paedophilia is such an embodied problem in society and the only way to fight it is to encourage and empower all right-minded people to be vigilant and fearless in rooting it out and dealing with it. Sometimes, as you experienced, shame, fear and embarrassment seem to hold back potential saviours as much as the victims and we need a shift in social values to recognise our collective responsibility towards innocents that have no power to help themselves. Your poems and the voices of survivors of this terrible crime against humanity are opening up this dark underbelly to the healing light of public view and justice. We all need to listen and join this fight for the sake of children everywhere.
> 
> Thank you and all others who have found the courage to speak out.




Thank you both so much, your kindness and compassion is very much appreciated...


----------



## RC James (Feb 26, 2018)

Fire - Fine work - pain veiled by literacy
and self-knowledge.  Been there - same
felling of vulnerability, disgust, and utter
lostness - well captured - First take on
your work was in jokester territory -
no more - no more!!  

   Best - RC


----------



## TKent (Feb 26, 2018)

Holy moly Fire,

This poem packs a powerful, gut-wrenching emotional punch. The battered innocence of the voice is so poignant. And as a topic, it can't be said or talked about often enough. Thanks so much for sharing a bit of your soul. I love this.

- fan for life


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 26, 2018)

RC James said:


> Fire - Fine work - pain veiled by literacy
> and self-knowledge.  Been there - same
> felling of vulnerability, disgust, and utter
> lostness - well captured - First take on
> ...



Hummm.... jokester territory.... not sure what that means.... I mean it cant be good.... right... but thanks for reading....




TKent said:


> Holy moly Fire,
> 
> This poem packs a powerful, gut-wrenching emotional punch. The battered innocence of the voice is so poignant. And as a topic, it can't be said or talked about often enough. Thanks so much for sharing a bit of your soul. I love this.
> 
> - fan for life




You are very kind, and I appreciate your fabulous comments... thanks, my friend.... love you bunches...


----------



## RC James (Feb 26, 2018)

*jokester territory*.... not sure what that means.. Meaning - The first things I read of yours were
humorous, that's all I meant - as opposed to the gravity of this latest - surely no offense - RC


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 26, 2018)

RC James said:


> *jokester territory*.... not sure what that means.. Meaning - The first things I read of yours were
> humorous, that's all I meant - as opposed to the gravity of this latest - surely no offense - RC



Oo gawd, noo. Not offended at all....  thanks for explaining, I appreciate...


----------

